# Par quoi remplacer iPod Classic ?



## shina (27 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, 
Mon iPod Classic 80go de 2007 commence à faire des siennes depuis plusieurs mois et malgré des remises à zéro rien ne change. 

Je pense donc le remplacer mais par quoi ? 
J'ai un iphone 64go mais je souhaite posséder un ipod pour écouter la musique chez moi sur mon dock, également au quotidien dans les transports en commun. Je n'écoute que très rarement la musique sur mon iphone. 

J'ai pensé aux ipod touch 64go ou 128go (d'occasion pas neuf) ou encore racheter d'occasion un ipod classic 160go. 
Mais si quelqu'un connait d'autre modèle aussi simple (sans histoire de carte SD) et avec une bonne batterie je suis preneuse. 

Merci d'avance.


----------

